# thetrailboss



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm getting nervous. Feel free to discuss...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg just go in and edit his post count.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

He's been gaining ground on you, I would watch out if I were you!   We'll see if he can keep it up during Hiking season!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

OH NO!!!!!  I saw the post and was intrigued...real nervous... :blink:  :roll:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 13, 2005)

...go with the flow TrailBoss...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> ...go with the flow TrailBoss...



Yeah, I wasn't sure what it was going to say before I opened it  :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg: 3543
Trailboss: 1280

That's a lot of ground to make up. If all else fails, Greg, you can fudge the numbers. If it's good enough for Corporate America, it's good enough for AlpineZone!


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, it's not a race, it's a journey...


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> That's a lot of ground to make up.


Yeah but he's posting on average 4.09 posts per day where I'm at 2.56 posts per day. I would guess that TB's post rate is even higher lately. I better get posting!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, but as summer comes along and hiking season is full-force, will TB continue this prolifically?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 13, 2005)

You're still doing alright- at those rates, TB will pass you in 1,481 days, at 7,333 posts to your 7,332. If things get too close, you can always ban him for a little bit, or have an "accident" with the database. I know a guy who can take care of these kinds of problems...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

TB will be the king in 2009!


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd guess that with all of these responses you'll eventually have more than just thetrailboss to worry about...  :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2005)

will alpinezone news count towards greg's post count?

the real post count question is who will be the first to reach five peaks    when the post numbers were originally set, i thought it would take a long long time for that designation to be received, heh.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 13, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You're still doing alright- at those rates, TB will pass you in 1,481 days, at 7,333 posts to your 7,332. If things get too close, you can always ban him for a little bit, or have an "accident" with the database. I know a guy who can take care of these kinds of problems...



math teacher or too much free time... jk i was thinking about figuring it out myself, i guess what im learning in math class right now isnt totally useless :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> will alpinezone news count towards greg's post count?
> 
> the real post count question is who will be the first to reach five peaks    when the post numbers were originally set, i thought it would take a long long time for that designation to be received, heh.



How many posts do you need to get 5 peaks?  I'd say you have a pretty good chance of getting there first, although DMC might beat you...


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1,000 posts makes you a 5 peak "AlpineZone Authority"...  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> 1,000 posts makes you a 5 peak "AlpineZone Authority"...  :roll:



Neat, only 398 posts to go!


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2005)

Post count = Life.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2005)

Just spoke with Greg, who has not been as frequent in here and he has pretty much conceded that I may surpass him  :wink: 

Not sure if that is a good thing or not... :roll:  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Not sure if that is a good thing or not... :roll:  :lol:



Hmmm... I wonder how thetrailboss's boss would answer that  :lol: :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you know him, TELL HIM TO GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DO!!!  :x


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 21, 2005)

As someone else with deleting capabilities boys (& Italian too although Northern , not Sicilian)  I'll entertain offers to start deleting threads from one of the other for the right price.  :idea:  :blink:   

It's been very tame lately, either that other moderators have been deleting spam & flaming post quicker than I have seen them.  (or there enough boards where you can talk about anything, Greg just moves them.... :idea:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> It's been very tame lately, either that other moderators have been deleting spam & flaming post quicker than I have seen them.  (or there enough boards where you can talk about anything, Greg just moves them.... :idea:



Yes, it has been good in here.  We have been keeping an eye on things...but that's good  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can come down here and wax my skis... I'll even let you wash and wax our cars if you're really bored...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2005)

Trust me...I'd wax my skis here in the office if I could :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Trust me...I'd wax my skis here in the office if I could :wink:



Did you ever try, maybe they wouldn't mind...


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2005)

Look out, trailboss. Bob R is right behind you, flying right past both dmc and riverc0il to the #3 spot!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2005)

Yes, BobR has been gaining ground in the post count...his activity last weekend has helped.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2006)

TTB has closed the gap to a mere 1,713 posts. Now I'm really getting nervous... :lol:


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jan 4, 2006)

I think Marc is going to post slut himself past both of you by the end of next ski season!  :lol: 
Just kidding Marc  :wink:  :beer: 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 4, 2006)

Greg is busy franchising AlpineZone, no time to post. First a Sugarbush/MRG forum then a Whiteface/Gore forum. What's next...will AlpineZone eventually rule the ski world's online community! 

After all when Dave Thomas started franchising Wendy's I bet he didn't have the time to flip as many burgers. BTW..are square burgers harder to flip then round ones?
 :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Look out, trailboss. Bob R is right behind you, flying right past both dmc and riverc0il to the #3 spot!


actually, bob r has been ahead of me for a while now.  i am actually gaining quickly on him, fwiw.  i just passed dmc and have my eyes set on bvibert  silly post counts :lol:


----------



## teachski (Jan 4, 2006)

It's not the quantity, it's the quality that matters. Post on boys...but don't sacrifice the quality for a higher post count.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the date on that post...



			
				teachski said:
			
		

> It's not the quantity, it's the quality that matters. Post on boys...but don't sacrifice the quality for a higher post count.


What are you trying to say? :blink: 

 :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2006)

ah yes, the dreaded 'bumped' post has thrown me for a time loop again.  drat.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2006)

now that i think about it, three more posts for me!
:roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> It's not the quantity, it's the quality that matters. Post on boys...but don't sacrifice the quality for a higher post count.



I have never posted something to bump a post count.  I've always said what I wanted to and tried to be constructive. :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2006)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure... *Here's* a great example from this morning...  :lol:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just hoping to break into the top 30. I've got some work to do though.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i am actually gaining quickly on him, fwiw.  i just passed dmc and have my eyes set on bvibert  silly post counts :lol:


Yeah I've been slacking lately, damn work!


----------



## Paul (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to *P*ost *A* lot of *D*rivel to catch up with you guys...


----------

